# Substrate Depth - How deep is too deep?



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm new to Aquatic Plant Central and I posted this thread in the el-natural section before I found this substrate forum. Replies of confirmation and praise welcome, while scorn and condemnation should reply to someone else's thread...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/49504-substrate-depth-how-deep-too-deep.html


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you have any other questions or concerns not already addressed in that thread?

Most of the people on here actually read through all the forums, so you already got some of the best advice/points from very knowledgable people...


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

> Did you have any other questions or concerns


I'm completely confused about everything at this point. I've decided that the forum discussions are not being too helpful. I'm going to just lay low and see what happens to the aquarium if I just let it go and see if everything goes to pot or settles out. In any case, it doesn't matter what the issue is that I seek help on the forum, I get such conflicting comments and advice that it's better not to ask anymore.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I went back and read your thread in the el natural forum. I saw two things: Ms Walstad was kind enough to give you her answer, and you can be sure that she does know what she is talking about when it comes to "natural planted tanks". What she was saying is that EC is not the recommended substrate for that particular type of tank, but for other types it is fine. And, 4" would not cause the problem you were concerned with. I have to agree with her that 4" is not too much when you are using a commercial substrate like EC. But, I have no idea whether you would get problems if you used 8" or 12" depth with that substrate. If you use fine sand, which does tend to compact into "sandstone" I can see having that problem, even with 3" depth.

We all get conflicting answers to our questions here, but those conflicts do make us think about what we are asking, so we can figure out the answer that suits us easier. This should be expected since there is no one way or even no 2 ways that are the only ways to have a planted aquarium. There are a variety of ways, and as long as the things we are doing are all compatible we should all be able to grow good looking plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Manwithnofish said:


> I'm completely confused about everything at this point. I've decided that the forum discussions are not being too helpful. I'm going to just lay low and see what happens to the aquarium if I just let it go and see if everything goes to pot or settles out. In any case, it doesn't matter what the issue is that I seek help on the forum, I get such conflicting comments and advice that it's better not to ask anymore.


In that thread they pointed out the advantages vs disadvantages to most of the substrate options commonly used today.

If you are very confused, my advice would be to just go with 2-3" of one of the commercial substrates available, such as EcoComplete or Fluorite. Those substrates are designed for planted tanks and have very few disadvantages over advantages, IMO. Usually cost about $25 or less for a 20lb bag.


----------

